# UKC in Hickory NC



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Is anyone attending the UKC show in Hickory, NC the first weekend in Oct? I am hoping I can finish Racer there since it is fairly close to home. We need one more competition win. The week after we are making our AKC rally debut. He is not ready but it will be cute & entertaining. Every time he did a front today he sat up with his front feet on my legs like he was begging. Silly puppy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I think there are several people planning to attend. I will probably NOT be there. But have heard there may be a couple of class female and a Ch class ( in solids)


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I had heard they were trying to get a Ch class together but it wasn't a sure thing. I hope it happens for the folks that need it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Well now I'm not going to make it to Hickory. Started grooming today and found so many mats I decided to shave him down and start over. I brush and comb out daily but I guess the dreaded coat change has finally caught up with me. I am now the proud owner of a naked poodle with really pretty ears & tail pom. lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

So not taking him to a conformation show like this lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

